# timothy or alfalfa?



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

I have to run out tomorrow for some hay for my 5 month old angora goats. The people we got them from said they used timothy hay. But I'm reading that they need more protein so use Alfalfa? Which is correct? I want to make sure I get the right stuff!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

More protein in the alfalfa. I personally feed a mainly alfalfa diet year round and have had good results. I find that I also have to feed more timothy vs. alfalfa to get their weight up and provide good nutrition. So yes...i'd go with alfalfa. :thumb:

Also, be sure if they are used to a timothy only diet that you switch them onto any alfalfa at a slow rate to help their bodies adjust to the feed change.


----------

